

37signals on taking outside investment and rewriting halfway through a new product - henning
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/687-ask-37signals-any-big-risky-decisions

======
hello_moto
Amazon isn't well known for their culture. I remember couple months ago where
I heard and read awful things from employees and ex-employees that
works/worked there.

Picture this: they'll give you a pager so they can page you at 3 AM in the
morning to fix bugs. The development culture is more like patch-n-release
without thinking the long-term design.

No wonder Steve Yegge bolted to Google (and then praise Google for having
"Clean Code Base")

